# Another Noob



## Simon Ford-Powell (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi, Simon from the UK here

Jiu Jitsu is my main subject (Japanese)

Also Aikido, Judo, Sombo - I have tried many others too and have a great affection and respect for most arts. Particularly I am fond of japanese arts, since those are generally the ones which I have been fortunate enough to have studied.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Simon, Drac here in the US..Welcome to MT..


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome to MT!! Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions you may have! :supcool: 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome Simon, Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome to the MT boards, Simon, and enjoy! :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 2, 2005)

Howdy from Texas, Simon! :wavey:  Hope you enjoy the forums, & please don't hesitate to ask a question; we have a lot of good folks here from different systems.

By the way, I like the haiku in your signature.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin
:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Simon Ford-Powell (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks all for the warm welcome


----------



## hwarang (Jun 2, 2005)

What up what up... This forum is sweet and these people know what their talking about lol listen to them and you might learn something


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Simon 

Welcome to a great Board~!

~Tess


----------



## Simon Ford-Powell (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks again for the welcome!



			
				hwarang said:
			
		

> This forum is sweet and these people know what their talking about lol listen to them and you might learn something


Oh yes, I always listen


----------



## Bammx2 (Jun 7, 2005)

welcome simon!

 I'm a yank here in the UK and I am supposed to be
 up your way at the end of the month to do a training session with Pat O'Malley.
 Maybe we'll run into each other at some point.............................????


----------



## Simon Ford-Powell (Jun 8, 2005)

You'd be welcome at my club mate - details on the website


----------



## still learning (Jun 11, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and have fun here.......Aloha


----------

